# Grass woes....



## Avery's Mom (Aug 19, 2012)

Avery was at a "dog party" at the reopening of a dog park....every dog was playing and happy...and Avery used the bathroom right in the middle of everything. And then another dog ate it. Not quite as bad as your story, but it was embarrassing because it was in the center of all these benches....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

vleffingwell said:


> My two munch on grass when we are outside. I swear they are mimicking the horses.... Doesn't bother me much, we don't put anything on the yard and if we do it is organic. Wasn't ever a problem until we went to the marina to go boating. Someone was taking a poo and was taking forever, I took a look and grass is sticking out of her rear :doh:. Nothing like pulling that out of the dog in public :yuck:.


That's a daily thing with Liza, our lawn mower....the things we do...


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Our puppy does it too. Sometimes on walks he gets distracted by a really nice looking lawn and he starts going at it - we're just waiting---- one of these days the owner of the perfect grass will come out and see our pup trying to graze on his lawn! eek.


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

Abby is an absolute goat when it comes to grass, although she pulls it out by the roots! And given we've had a fair bit of rain lately, that also includes mud which she happily chows down on. :doh: I was just thinking about the impact on her lower tract today as I was trying to distract her with a bully stick - sigh. I had wondered if she ate enough and brought it back up if that would be enough to break her of the habit but she seems to have a gut of steel our Abby!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Seems to be a Golden thing. Penny loved the tops of the tall grass.

Our daughter's Golden mix goes in the stall with her horse and actually does eat his hay. He lays his ears back at her...he's herd boss...and she barks at his nose. He's not used to being bossed around but she WILL have his hay. She doesn't eat the scraps laying around...has to be off HIS pile!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Abby girl said:


> Abby is an absolute goat when it comes to grass, although she pulls it out by the roots! And given we've had a fair bit of rain lately, that also includes mud which she happily chows down on. :doh: I was just thinking about the impact on her lower tract today as I was trying to distract her with a bully stick - sigh. I had wondered if she ate enough and brought it back up if that would be enough to break her of the habit but she seems to have a gut of steel our Abby!


We also keep thinking that eventually he will learn his lesson but it appears that Marvin also digests anything and everything just fine! :uhoh: What are bully sticks?? Should I be getting one? I keep seeing that come up on the forum. I'm out of the loop...


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

What are bully sticks? Hmmm how to answer that one. Well they are dried bull manhood. Hope that helps


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

I was quite taken aback  when I found out what they were but, hey, talk about using all the parts of the animal and, whatever works! A bully stick will often keep Abby occupied for quite a while but now that she has her adult teeth she goes through them faster - she also has an antler and nylabones but they don't hold her attention the same way - I think it's because a bully stick has some give. If you get one make sure it isn't a deep dark brown colour - as those seem to have been "roasted" more and are more brittle and quicker to go through. The lighter coloured ones seem denser.



Sirfoulhook said:


> What are bully sticks? Hmmm how to answer that one. Well they are dried bull manhood. Hope that helps


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

I know the feeling - Shadow is part cow. Eats grass all the freaking time. Drives me nuts. I've definitely had to pull a few grass strings out of his rump. And of course, the all-time favorite 3am wake up calls to puke up a grassball. The last one was the size of a grapefruit. I tell him to leave it, I pull him away - he just won't stop. All day long he tries. Drives me crazy!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max likes the tops of the tall grass that grow by the pond. He has to have his greenery after breakfast, every day. And every afternoon. And every evening. I have yet to pull any out of his butt, so he must have the digestion of a cow, too!


----------

